# Primus Offshore Trip 2/9



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Blackjeep, Yakntat, and I headed out to Okaloosa to try and get more flatties. There was a pretty stiff North wind to start, making conditions pretty sloppy. A couple hours into the trip we saw the oddest thing. We could see this wall of chop and wind coming at us, and once it passed us it calmed dawn and the waves went flat for the rest of the day. Anyway, the flounder bite was decent, 15 between the three of us. The Snapper bite was crap. I think we pulled up about 10, all under 25". Porgy and Trigger were in full bait stealing mode, but none of the Trigger were over 13". Mr. Gray terrorized me once more and left me with a broken tip on my Terez Waxwing Rod. None of us got anything on the troll. The highlight of the day was this Gag. Doug's reel was squealing like a pig when this fatty snatched his bait and ran him into structure. We were all shocked he managed to pull him out. :notworthy:










It ended up being a beautiful day on the water. Felt like spring as we headed in to the beach. Tight Lines!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Dang man can't believe you guys went out. It looked sloppy from pcola beach. Beautiful gag! Sucks about the rod. I was just looking at those rods. I'm gonna get one soon for my saragosa 18000. I gotta get in the gulf soon!


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

I turned on the GoPro after I got him out of structure.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

How many miles offshore were you?


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

A little over two miles out


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Damn it looked nice out there.

I think tomorrow is going to be perfect, want to go? lol


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Hehe


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

kill'd it again!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Caddy Yakker said:


> Dang man can't believe you guys went out. It looked sloppy from pcola beach. Beautiful gag! Sucks about the rod. I was just looking at those rods. I'm gonna get one soon for my saragosa 18000. I gotta get in the gulf soon!


Yeah that rod is probably my favorite on. Good thing it has a lifetime warranty. :thumbsup:


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Dang that's a stretch! haha About how long does it take to get that far out?


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Donnie24 said:


> Dang that's a stretch! haha About how long does it take to get that far out?


We cruise around 3-3.5mph. We had a tailwind on this trip going out, so we were on the first spot in about half an hour. There are some hardcore dudes on this forum that roll 5 miles+.


----------



## rhulsey3 (Mar 29, 2011)

Any good fishing around Mexico Beach and Cape San Blas at only 2 miles out? I don't think the water is quite as deep as y'all are at 2 miles out. Would I still have a chance of catching kings/cobia/grouper/snapper in that area without having to go out farther?


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Mexico Beach has a very active artificial reef association. Check out this page. It looks like they have some stuff very close to the shore. http://www.mbara.org/mexico-beach-artificial-reefs.cfm


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Ginzu said:


> Mexico Beach has a very active artificial reef association. Check out this page. It looks like they have some stuff very close to the shore. http://www.mbara.org/mexico-beach-artificial-reefs.cfm


Looks like a sweet overnight trip too me. Love the site set up.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The only bad thing over there is that three miles out youre still in 30-40ft of water. I bet those nearshore reefs are loaded with grouper right now though.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> The only bad thing over there is that three miles out youre still in 30-40ft of water. I bet those nearshore reefs are loaded with grouper right now though.


+1 Another great resource is Linda (Capt Linda) http://www.captlinda.com/ from over that way. Ya she's a girl... that cought a sailfish off her SUP last spring. 

Good report guys. 

Cheers
Stressless


----------



## rhulsey3 (Mar 29, 2011)

Those grouper still be there mid April? Or will they move out by then? Not sure that I can keep up with a woman that catches sails off a SUP! That would have been a sight to see. Thanks for the Mexico Beach site. Lots of good stuff on there.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

They should be there still, starting to move deeper by then though.


----------

